# Student seeks internship



## marvieb (Dec 10, 2011)

I am a former Retail Manager and current Coding and Billing student attending
Hunter College who would like to gain some experience in the Medical billing
arena. I have been a volunteer in the medical records department of my local
hospital for the past 6 months and in that time have learned a great deal about
the HIM department's duties and responsibilities.

However, since I plan to make coding/billing my specialty at the end of my
training in March of 2012, I would be thrilled to witness the practical
application of what my job would entail once I become a CPC-P. I am
knowledgeable in the areas of Medical Terminology and ICD 9 coding, and am
currently learning about the use of CPT codes.

I am seeking the position of office assistant/intern in a Medical Billing office
(I have already some exerience in general office work that would be of benefit
to any company) that welcomes the assistance of an energetic and motivated
worker. The most valuable aspect of any compensation I receive would be the
knowledge and expertise I gain from such an arrangement. An arrangement that can
only benefit all involved as I am a pleasant, intellegent, concientious and
detail oriented person who enjoys a challenge and is happiest when learning new
skills.

If anyone knows of a situation that might be appropriate, please be kind enough
to forward any information you might have to me asap. Your help is greatly
appreciated, thank you.

marvaree@gmail.com
Future CPC


----------

